# Winter mud on bazooka



## weekionglim (Apr 10, 2021)

Can I still use the bazooka in winter? Or a banjo? What MUD should I use in the winter because I'm afraid it will dry slower in the winter ,normally I use GIB roctape “fiberfuse” for taping with green lid compound and sometime red lid one,after that I do all 3 coat by using all purpose compound ,I'm in New Zealand


----------



## Thepelletier (Nov 27, 2021)

Use a fan.


----------



## Yunggranmassa (Oct 9, 2021)

Rent a kerosene heater & leave it running overnight.


----------



## Kingofheartsdrywall (Dec 5, 2021)

try to use electric heaters before anything. have the sparkies hook up the 220v in the kitchen and get a good garage heater. you will be complaining of heat in a hour., im in canada. so trust me this works.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Just don't electrocut yourself using those specialized joint compound heaters they're kind of dangerous. Read the manual and when you stick them into the compound stay safe.

Or are you asking about drying times in the winter? 

On cold days, water evaporates, but it evaporates more slowly than it would on a warmer day. Although water can evaporate at low temperatures, the rate of evaporation increases as the temperature increases. (Google)

Yes you can bring in a commercial evaporator and have fans to circulate the air while warming the area with a heater. The water in the joint compound will evaporate faster so it'll dry faster. 

Obviously brining in all this equipment is going to cost you more so if speed matters so much for this job charge them more for it.

If they can wait for longer dry times then don't bother.


----------

